# تصمبم طائرة Cessna 177 على برنامج CATIA V5 بالفيديو



## ziadkhoder (24 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

Cessna - YouTube

تشاهدون على هذا الرابط فيديو تصميم طائرة Cessna 177 على برنامج CATIA V5 كما طلب مني في الجامعة 

أرجو أن ينال الفيديو اعجابكم و ارجو جمع الإعجابات منكم ...

وشكراً
​


----------



## life_kozon (3 أبريل 2013)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (20 أبريل 2013)

بوركت يمينك و جزاك الله كل خير .
حبذا لو تنشر بعض المراجع و شروحات اكثر تفصيلا


----------

